

Translate simultaneously to different languages - leomyster
http://gtranslate.110mb.com/

======
leomyster
Hello All,

The current translation sites on the web require you to set the "from
language.." to "to language.." settings, even for word counts extremely less.
To do away with this, yet use the good translation features of Google
translate, I decided to create this one where you don't have to worry about
the "From language.." and "To language..." settings. Just type a word or a
sentence that you would like to have translated and hit on Translate! and
that's it. You would get the translated text in all languages supported by
Google Translate.

This has its drawbacks though. If one word is present in more than one
language and it means different in each of the languages, then I do no know
how Google translate identifies which is the "From language.." aspect of it.
You still get a translated text, but the translation can be entirely different
from what is correct, based on what language the original text has been
identified as.

Regards, leomyster

